# Preamplificador para microfono



## anukdia (Jul 14, 2008)

Estoy buscando como loco un esquema sencillo para un preamplificador de 3 micros de 600 ohm (los baratos) he buscado en el foro, en google etc y no encuentro nada. cada micro deberia lleva un potenciometro para aumentar o bajar volumen. 
gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 14, 2008)

Es para usarlo con fuente simple o fuente partida, o dinos que voltaje usa tu amplificador.


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 14, 2008)

aqui hay un tutorial sobre transistores, en la parte 5 vienen 3 circuitos preamplificador para microfono, yo he probado los primeros dos y funcionan bien

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/tutorial/xtor/xtor5/xtor5.html


----------



## anukdia (Jul 14, 2008)

zopilote, lo queria simplemente para poner tres microfonos de 600 ohm en una mesa de conferencias para que se pueda escuchar por toda la sala---- si puede ser con una simple fuente de 12 v.
No uso amplificador, uso altavoces de pc. 2.1 autoamplificados. por eso necesito construir el previo para conectar la salida del previo a la toma de 3.5 mm.de los altavoces.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2008)

Y por que no un pequeño mixer completo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/


----------



## mostrin (Oct 13, 2015)

este pre sirve para microfono ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2015)

Sin duda , su diseñador es muy serio.

Para que tipo de micrófono lo usarias ?


----------



## mostrin (Oct 14, 2015)

Para microfono de 300 a 600 ohms  dinamicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2015)

Si si , usalo tranquilo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2015)

El diseño de ESP es MUY BUENO!!!!
Tengo 3 funcionando y hacen maravillas por lo poco que valen.


----------



## mostrin (Oct 15, 2015)

El bc549 lo puedo reemplazar por el c945 .Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2015)

mostrin dijo:


> El bc549 lo puedo reemplazar por el c945 *?*  .Saludos


Suponiendo que sea una pregunta, si, se puede, pero vas a perjudicar la figura de ruido del preamplificador y eso es bastante crítico en los micrófonos...
PD: poner el signo "?" no cuesta absolutamente nada.


----------



## mostrin (Oct 15, 2015)

Gracias y disculpa.Saludos


----------

